# If you found out you would never find love, what would you do differently in life?



## FlowerLover (Jul 21, 2016)

Also, what would be your dream plans if you were never going to find love?


I heard that quote somewhere and I thought it would be a good one to post on here. I don't remember who/where I heard it from so I do not take credit.

Since I live my life on a default already assuming I will never meet anyone, this is my future plans I WISH come true.

A big house. A big backyard. (large woods.) A pond for my fish. (Probably a koi pond.) A German shepherd dog (I want her/him to be a therapy dog.) A bunch of cats, I mean a whole crap load. (Indoor-outdoor) (I have strictly indoor cats and it kills me inside that I cannot let them be free in life.) A 4wheeler/motorcycle. An ugly rusted car. And my dream job. Either something in neuroscience or astronomy!


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

I'd kill myself to be honest.

Somebody to love and love me back is what I want the most in life.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Die.

Or maybe continue to live, but just in a more dismal state.

Only time will tell.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Never thought I would find love anyway to begin with, but I want a nice roomy warm house. Maybe between the coast and the mountains. So the house is on the outside of the woods and facing forward is the beach. It'll have a big kitchen and big oven because I love baking  Maybe a big backyard to keep pets. I probably wouldn't work the job that I would want to have now. I would probably want to be one of this holistic life counselor and psychologist type of stuff. Maybe like a few miles down is my own clinic and people can come here to destress and really talk about their feelings. Instead of having the tradition therapy methods, maybe it would be much different. Healing with animals, going to the beach, going for a hike given that they are mentally stabled enough to do the last two things. But yeah that's the dream


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'd stop looking for love.

I might also start something harmful. Like starting to study a field that could let me invent weapons and bombs. Or start a business that harms the environment.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

I think I'd just want to die, might end up sticking around though to help by brother raise his children, plus I don't want to leave him to look after our parents alone...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

nothing, continue to live life


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TBH, I always thought my own thoughts and feelings on the matter were more common than they apparently are. Sure. There was a time when it mattered to me to some degree but frankly, ATM, it's far from a top priority. And in fact I really wouldn't have any use for love right now. I think it's ridiculous to even think someone would love me but assuming someone could, I would honestly feel sorry for them. The last girl I dated was perfectly dateable. She wasn't gorgeous or anything but I was astonished when I found out she liked me. Astonished enough to jump before I thought about it. 

I thought I was lucky that I'd found someone and I wasn't really thinking about her. Then after I realized that it couldn't work I started to feel bad about it because it meant more to her than it did to me and I didn't really know what to do. I did have feelings for her but I realized at that moment that I'm a loner by nature. The only kind of relationship I could possibly ever have had that would work would be if we lived totally separate lives and were basically more like FWB. That's extremely rare.

Anyway, I'm surprised how many people on this forum find it devastating to be alone.


----------



## overthinker94 (Aug 26, 2016)

I would most likely spend most of my time fostering cats and other animals and fill the void with their love instead


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Id probably find some level of acceptance and have a load of twisted relationships with crazy people, you cant find love but you can still have a lot of fun.


----------



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

I already know so I doubt much would change?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't think much is going to change. I wanna do what I want to do either way, so I'd like to find someone to do it together with


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I take it you mean love as in "finding that special someone" or whatever. In that case: Find love in what I do, not in who I meet.

Wouldn't be a huge deal for me at this point, as my teenage obsession with it died years ago. There are better things to focus on.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i'd do nothing differently. i have been living most of my life like i won't.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

If someone told me that I was never going to find love and they were right, well first off I would think I would be dying soon so I might get a panic attack. Like holy sht, i'm going to die before my 35th birthday! Or something catastrophic is going to happen to me like a major physical or mental ailment.


But assuming I live at least another 20 years with no major physical or mental ailments, I would probably stop focusing on women all-together and learn how to live a life not obsessed with girls, that definitely won't be easy and chances are I will probably be extremely lonely all throughout my 20s, 30s, and 40s. But I think eventually I will get used to being alone and single. And just like how my dreams of being a rockstar were pure fantasy and not realistic, my dreams of being with a girl and experiencing love will eventually be pure fantasy and not a realistic option as well. 


Eventually I would go see a prostitute, I know it's not as good as the real thing but it's the only option that I have.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I already have a sneaking suspicion that I will never find a love that loves me back. So I guess I'll continue being miserable until I can't take it any longer.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

That will be devastating and depressing. All I want in this life is to e able to love someone and be loved. Is that too much to ask?

Anyways, if I found out something like this, which God forbid I hope will never happen...I'll...invest my life to better the world. Maybe focus on social causes or something and invest my time in giving back to society till the last of my days. Maybe adopt a kid as well...


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nothing. I am fairly certain I won't find love anyway.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

tea111red said:


> i'd do nothing differently. i have been living most of my life like i won't.





SamanthaStrange said:


> Nothing. I am fairly certain I won't find love anyway.


Same. :/


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

It wouldn't be the end of the world. But I do hope I find true love one day. I have way too many romantic ideas in my head not to ever use it, lol.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I was married to my ex for 18 years. We loved each other, there's no doubt in my mind about that. So I've found love but it just didn't work out, which makes me think it just wasn't meant to be, which makes me think she wasn't "the one"...my soulmate. After all was said and done she's the one that cheated, she is the one that couldn't keep her panties on, she's the one that was ****** guys half her age while we were still married lol. 

I like to think Miss Right is out there (and not just Miss Right Now) but idk. If I knew she wasn't out there I'd concentrate on my kids, and on my job. But you know, that's what I'm doing already right now anyway. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

I'd probably stop daydreaming about having a friend or a boyfriend to go to concerts with lol.

My plans would be to keep kicking ***.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Like others, I'm already reasonably sure it's never going to happen, so my life wouldn't change at all. I just concentrate on becoming a better writer, making more money, and solving intellectual puzzles.

My current plan is to make a few million and spend the rest of my life in fancy resorts drinking margaritas.

I leave romance to people with bodies that don't evoke a gag reflex.


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

My plans would still pretty much be the same with the addition of hedonism.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Love is like a drug, most people can't function properly without it , but like a drug its difficult to find the pure stuff these days, its cut with other stuff to make it stretch farther, but people will swallow it in whatever form presents itself, poisoning the whole ecosystem : /


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

What is love anyways? I wouldn't show weakness like other males who have posted so far. The one who said he would harm the environment and other crap just because his own selfish needs aren't being satisfied is disgraceful if you ask me. I would just keep trucking on.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Do stuff that makes me happy. I can still live.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

flyingMint said:


> Do stuff that makes me happy. I can still live.


That's the spirit!


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

naes said:


> That's the spirit!


lol thanks I try


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

flyingMint said:


> lol thanks I try


That's what counts man.


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

I'd be heartbroken very much.. but keep living of course

I'll have those moments where I'll cry because I can't find love, and I'd probably write poetry about it, but i'll just wipe tears away and continue
there are other good things to be happy about too


----------



## Mark Hunt (Aug 29, 2016)

I realized that a long time ago.

Just gonna keep bettering myself. If I can't make anyone else happy, I can at least make myself happy.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm not going to lie, I don't think i'd be able to live if I knew I was going to go my whole life without any sort of connection with women. No girlfriend, no sex, no kissing. 

Because I want it so friggin bad! Like oh my god, holy sht I want it so bad, you have no idea! It's like a vampire desire for blood! And i'm pretty sure if I lived my whole 20s never experiencing some sort of intimacy with women, I would go fuking insane. 


I WANT IT SO FUKING BAD! OH MY GOD! My mind is literally screaming because my sex drive and love drive is over the roof but there's no outlet for my desires. Masturbation just won't cut it anymore.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I think that would be freeing. Yes, there would probably be points in time where i would feel horrible about the reasons attached to never finding love. but still, i think basically freeing. No reason to keep waiting and hoping and feeling like i'm missing something.

Ideally...hm. I would travel. Go places. New Zealand, England, maybe Paris just because (ironic as it's the city of romance). Maybe paint a few murals. Volunteer my spare time and energy to mission trips. Do a few crazy things, everyone needs to do a few crazy things in their lifetime. Visit family, friends, buy little mugs of coffee in coffee shops and listen to Coldplay whilst i people-watch and write. Maybe I'd like to live in England...somewhere it's cold and rains a lot.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> I'm not going to lie, I don't think i'd be able to live if I knew I was going to go my whole life without any sort of connection with women. No girlfriend, no sex, no kissing.
> 
> Because I want it so friggin bad! Like oh my god, holy sht I want it so bad, you have no idea! It's like a vampire desire for blood! And i'm pretty sure if I lived my whole 20s never experiencing some sort of intimacy with women, I would go fuking insane.
> 
> I WANT IT SO FUKING BAD! OH MY GOD! My mind is literally screaming because my sex drive and love drive is over the roof but there's no outlet for my desires. Masturbation just won't cut it anymore.


You know, according to the show "Preacher" vampires don't really need blood unless they're injured. So you should be alright.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I'd have to say that if I knew I'd never find love from when I was born, I would definitely kill my parents and my sister.
I know it sounds harsh, but they were not loving, and were emotionally abusive, excessively harsh every single day that they could.
I'd do it at like four years old so I wouldn't go to prison, I'd go to the foster care system, where I'd take advantage of the other foster kids and basically live like I was just another demon in hell.
Then I'd get into drug dealing and get really rich, and go around killing drunk homeless guys and drinking their booze.
Then I'd build a huge tower and have it painted metallic gold color with a big T, and I'd dye my hair blonde and run for president and almost win.
Then I'd live out my final years on some no-name island, sitting in a huge bubbly swimming pool with my eight servant girls to tend to my every wish, with wonderful essential oils and deep relaxation music going all day and night.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

k_wifler said:


> I'd have to say that if I knew I'd never find love from when I was born, I would definitely kill my parents and my sister.
> I know it sounds harsh, but they were not loving, and were emotionally abusive, excessively harsh every single day that they could.
> I'd do it at like four years old so I wouldn't go to prison, I'd go to the foster care system, where I'd take advantage of the other foster kids and basically live like I was just another demon in hell.
> Then I'd get into drug dealing and get really rich, and go around killing drunk homeless guys and drinking their booze.
> ...


WTF?


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree with what others said. I wouldn't want to live, cause I'd have nothing to look forward to. I mean, sure doing things you love is great, but being able to share it with someone you enjoy being with will make life worth living.


----------



## notBlair (Sep 1, 2016)

Well, if I "found out" (I guess by looking into the future), I'd try to change that which is inhibiting me from finding love. But if for some reason there absolutely no way that I'd ever find love I think that would make me care less. Finding love / someone to love and love me back is sort of something I really would like.

I would also just focus on my career, and focus on friendships and experiences. Helping others.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Maybe everyone should be taught from childhood that they will never find love.

Then the ones who need love will be really easy to spot, and they can round them up into a mental institution and pair them off.

Instead of all of the shaming and telling them to see a therapist which doesn't help, you can't see a therapist for starvation, you have to eat food.

I say this because online dating is the most crazy thing, they don't want anyone actually saying they want love or want a relationship or they'll troll you to hell.


----------



## Svarog11 (Jul 15, 2016)

A small and cheap 1 room apartment for rent at a quiet, crime free neighbourhood (maybe some place elderly people go), working a dead end but secure job, zero social life and a moderate gaming rig and no other expenses whatsoever, bad food & sleeping pattern all day every day, zero regard for my health and well being


----------



## Fetchbarbie (Apr 12, 2014)

If i never find love id most likely just live my entire life around money. Fill the void with money. Buy expensive things. Maybe devote my time to an old guy in exchange for money. I know, gross...


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

wtf is wrong with some of you people? Have you ever thought of being selfless instead of just whining?


----------



## blackxxx (Aug 29, 2016)

My life would be pretty much the same as I'll never find it. I still crave it though so I wouldn't want to know. I'm slightly optimistic. I'd definitely want to kill myself, but wouldn't right away as they slight optimistic side would be replaced with something else like a new hobby. I would always have multiple dogs.

Sent from my HTC 2PST2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

ditto what some of the other posters said: I'd definitely kill my parents and sister.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

I already know that i will never find love. Already at the age of 15 i was thinking like that.

my flaws is to many.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'd throw my dick out for Harembe


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Fetchbarbie said:


> If i never find love id most likely just live my entire life around money. Fill the void with money. Buy expensive things. Maybe devote my time to an old guy in exchange for money. I know, gross...


Awesome, I'll be your old rich guy. We can be happy never finding love, together. ;D

Unless those are fake pics, then no.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I wouldn't do anything differently. I would simply accept it and move on. I would just devote my time to getting a good enough job that will give me the comfortable life I want.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Nothing because I already am living like I will never find love. At 15 knew I was disadvantaged, then at 19 I braced for a single life, then now at 24 I'm like 90% sure things will stay like this


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I really don't understand why "love" is such a big deal for people.

I mean, I used to. Even when I was a kid, my big "dream" was to find someone special and have a grand romance. Preferably a schoolyard romance. I know, I was a weird kid... In the 2nd grade I pretended to be "dating" my best friend at the time, who was a girl. I still recall it as one of the best times of my life. But then my family moved to another state and life changed, or maybe I did. Decades passed and I never found anyone at all.

And I'm okay with that, now. I've come to understand and really accept the simple fact that I'm a loner. After a recent, entirely disastrous "online relationship" with a very needy woman, I realized that I actually _really love being single_. Except maybe for my virginity and the occasional pangs of loneliness -- but I can weather those.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Tetragammon said:


> I really don't understand why "love" is such a big deal for people.
> 
> I mean, I used to. Even when I was a kid, my big "dream" was to find someone special and have a grand romance. Preferably a schoolyard romance. I know, I was a weird kid... In the 2nd grade I pretended to be "dating" my best friend at the time, who was a girl. I still recall it as one of the best times of my life. But then my family moved to another state and life changed, or maybe I did. Decades passed and I never found anyone at all.
> 
> And I'm okay with that, now. I've come to understand and really accept the simple fact that I'm a loner. After a recent, entirely disastrous "online relationship" with a very needy woman, I realized that I actually _really love being single_. Except maybe for my virginity and the occasional pangs of loneliness -- but I can weather those.


It's great that you found out what's appropriate for you, but, can't you understand it just a little bit?
Maybe you were just caught in a juvenile fantasy, but that doesn't make other people's desire for love juvenile or not understandable or unhealthy.
It's like needing blood. Some people don't get enough iron in their diets. Some people are simply always going to be anemic. Some get off on it. On the surface, it all looks like a need for blood, but it's more complicated than that.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

k_wifler said:


> It's great that you found out what's appropriate for you, but, can't you understand it just a little bit?
> Maybe you were just caught in a juvenile fantasy, but that doesn't make other people's desire for love juvenile or not understandable or unhealthy.
> It's like needing blood. Some people don't get enough iron in their diets. Some people are simply always going to be anemic. Some get off on it. On the surface, it all looks like a need for blood, but it's more complicated than that.


I just feel like I wasted too much of my life on fantasies of "love" and tried to make myself into something I wasn't, you know? Like a lot of people would be way better off if they could just accept the fact that they're lone wolves and move on with their lives. The OP's question made me think of it all over again -- it's sad that some people spend so much time and energy on something that just isn't for them, IMO.


----------



## Wasted Sunsets (Sep 8, 2016)

I already know that I won't, it's too late for me. Some days I want to give up, but I never do. Try as much as I can to put it out of my mind.


----------



## 803330 (Sep 3, 2016)

> If you found out you would never find love, what would you do differently in life? Reply to Thread


If I was told this, most likely spend my life trying to find it, like some crazed 15th century explorer bent on finding the fountain of youth, desperate to prove it wrong, and aching to have the unattainable.

With that said, I kinda perceive this to be the case for me, but the difference is no one out right told me, so I have a high set focus on what I _can_ do with my life. I am sad. I have loved before. But at the same time I know it's not for everyone to grow up to be mommies and daddies. I knew from a very young age this would never be my fate. I always much different things would be waiting for me ahead. For me it's just a trade. Some may argue it won't be as fulfilling, or meaningful. They might be right. *shrugs* but I guess for me it doesn't make a difference what it is, because it's my path. Hmm?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd buy two Sphynx cats and a snake and pursue my career in music. Just like I plan to do anyway.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

i would be content on being single, i dont mind, no kids no problem and more ££££$$$$


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

fill the gap with synthesiers


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I would learn how to code for virtual reality and contribute to the plan to make virtual reality girlfriends as realistic as possible. Also virtual reality sex as well...

What a great time to live in for lonely and horny men. (and women) We have millions of HD porn 1 click away to mostly satisfy your sexual needs, at least until you get tired of porn. Your grandpa probably had to wank to girls in magazines. 

But here in the next 40 or 50 years, we will have realistic looking virtual reality women who can be your girlfriend or fuk buddy, whatever you want her to be. 

Your children or grandchildren will likely try it out, for educational purposes of course...


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I would completely stop caring about everything human. Maybe I would go around with a bingo blotter and polka-dot people with it, like boop their nose with it, and if I see someone with exceptionally clean white clothes, boop their back with dots. LOL

Oh, and I would ONLY eat turkey dinner and cupcakes, and I'd only drink tea that someone else brewed just for me. And if the mental facility didn't accept my terms, I would go on a hunger strike. Also, I would attempt to refine the fine art of unsnapping bras and unbuttoning and unsnapping other people's clothes.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

"Love" was more important for me and I was more romantic when I was 16. I started to get blunt on it after that age. I guess after witnessing financial problems in my parents' relationship; education, having a good income became more important things for me. Also, I don't meet anyone who has similar interests with me in here.
I'd continue living normally like I do now and nothing would change.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

kivi said:


> "Love" was more important for me and I was more romantic when I was 16. I started to get blunt on it after that age. I guess after witnessing financial problems in my parents' relationship; education, having a good income became more important things for me. Also, I don't meet anyone who has similar interests with me in here.
> I'd continue living normally like I do now and nothing would change.


So you blame LOVE for your parents immaturity and lack of life skills? Did it mean nothing that you were created from their union?
I know of plenty of married couples who both attend college full time and have jobs, and some even have a kid.
A relationship can only get in the way of your success if you let it.
It makes sense that you should not pursue love because your parents couldn't teach you life skills, but don't blame it on LOVE, please.


----------

